# Review: Canon EOS 77D By TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the Canon EOS 77D. In true Canon fashion, it’s not a segment leader on the spec sheet, but it’s definitely a DSLR you should consider if your budget for a body is around $900.</p>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The 77D is positioned mid-level, as step up from the Rebel series cameras, yet remaining decidedly below the 80D in Canon’s lineup, targeting moderately serious non-professional photographers. While I’m sure that Canon is trying to better differentiate this model from the Rebels, it is still primarily a Rebel in my mind. It has the same size and shape along with nearly identical features as the announced-at-the-same-time Rebel T7i. However, the few feature differentiators are valuable, making it a better choice for most photographers – as long as the higher price tag does not trip up this decision.</p>
<p>From an upgrade perspective, the pair of new AF systems (45 pt traditional phase detection system and Dual Pixel AF system) alone make the 77D a great upgrade from the Rebel T6s. A faster frame rate and greatly increased RAW image buffer depth are also very-welcomed improvements. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-77D.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Buy the Canon EOS 77D:</strong> <a href="https://bhpho.to/2q3tPos">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2pi5xGj">Amazon</a> // <strong>Rent the Canon EOS 77D:</strong> <a href="https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=nQhWgvN5bco&subid=&offerid=493986.1&type=10&tmpid=24415&RD_PARM1=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fcanon-77d">Lensrentals.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 25, 2017)

"At the time of this review, there is no battery grip available for the 77D (or T7i)." :-X


----------



## applecider (Apr 25, 2017)

77D has 27 f8 AF points and 9 cross f8 points. 

This bodes well for the other down stream cameras like the 6D and my fave travel cam the SL1-soon to be 2, hopes springs eternal.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 26, 2017)

One of the more surprising differences between the 750D and 800D is battery life, the new cameras are much better even though they use the same battery, that shows good maturity in the new hardware design.
Hopefully the SL2 isn't too far off.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 26, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> "At the time of this review, there is no battery grip available for the 77D (or T7i)." :-X


I highly doubt Canon will ever release a battery grip for this camera or any camera in that price segment. Atleast 80D and its successors will have battery grips unlike Nikon who just dropped battery grip for D7xxx series of cameras. 

Also on another note, this camera seriously needs the touch to drag af for selecting af points in viewfinder similar to Nikon D5xxx and Canon M5 as selecting af point from 45 without dedicated D-pad/joystick is a real pain in rear side.


----------



## foo (Apr 26, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > "At the time of this review, there is no battery grip available for the 77D (or T7i)." :-X
> ...



Rubbish. https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/battery-grip-bg-e18

_The BG-E18 is a battery grip developed for the Rebel T6s and Rebel T6i that enables high-volume shooting and easier vertical shooting. The grip holds one or two LP-E17 Battery Packs._

There was also the BG-E8 for at least T2i, T3i, T4i. So the lack of a battery grip for the 77D is certainly odd and could even be considered a downgrade - especially given the 77D uses the same LP-E17 as the 750D/760D. 

I do wonder how many people buying an xxxD level camera actually buy the grip though.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 26, 2017)

applecider said:


> 77D has 27 f8 AF points and 9 cross f8 points.



As is the case with the 80D, the 27 f/8 points are available with exactly two lens+extender combos:


EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM + EF 1.4x III
EF 200-400 f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x + EF 2x III with builtin extender disabled

Neither of those sets of optics are very likely to accompany a 77D or a 100D II, though the 100-400+1.4 at least is _somewhat_ reasonably priced. With any other f/8 combo only the center point is available and functions as a cross-type point.


----------



## Talys (Apr 26, 2017)

foo said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



There are plenty of aftermarket ones for $50 USD or less on Amazon. This one is actually pretty cool, by Neewer -- it has a 2.4GHz shutter release receiver built into the grip and comes with the remote (Amazon Canada, so price "looks" higher):

https://www.amazon.ca/Neewer-NW-760D-Battery-Replacement-Wireless/dp/B013I41RDI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1493227631&sr=8-2&keywords=t6s+grip

I kind of wish I could get it for the 80D, lol.

I suspect that unless there's something in the firmware to prevent a two-battery setup, the usual aftermarket suspects will build a 77D grip. But anyways, there are still no LPE17 aftermarket batteries that the t7s (and I assume 77D) don't whine about that report battery level, and the original Canon ones are outlandishly expensive.

So if a bunch of batteries is important to you (like 4, to have 2 in the grip and a pair that can be charged separately, carried as extras or whatever), it's literally cheaper to buy 80D. Not to mention LPE6 batteries last way longer anyways.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 26, 2017)

foo said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


Based on buyer reviews of the BH site, the number of users of the BG-E8 (original Canon only) is higher than the number of buyers of T5i body only (who usually have some larger lenses). Although it would have to add to the number of buyers T2i, T3i, T4i, which are no longer available on the same site.

From what I see in my city, about 20% of Rebel camera users have a battery grip (Canon or a copy). Perhaps original grip sales have declined in recent years, and Canon preferred to push those users to 80D?


----------



## foo (Apr 26, 2017)

Talys said:


> There are plenty of aftermarket ones for $50 USD or less on Amazon. This one is actually pretty cool, by Neewer -- it has a 2.4GHz shutter release receiver built into the grip and comes with the remote (Amazon Canada, so price "looks" higher):



I never bought the BG-E18 when I had my 760D couldn't justify it, just bought another spare battery instead. That grip however looks like exactly what Canon should be offering for this class of camera. I'd likely have bought one of those if it had been available at the time and I'd known about it.


----------



## foo (Apr 26, 2017)

Talys said:


> So if a bunch of batteries is important to you (like 4, to have 2 in the grip and a pair that can be charged separately, carried as extras or whatever), it's literally cheaper to buy 80D. Not to mention LPE6 batteries last way longer anyways.



That was one of the things I disliked about the 760D, battery life wasn't the best - then turn wifi on and watch the battery meter drop.


----------



## foo (Apr 26, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Perhaps original grip sales have declined in recent years, and Canon preferred to push those users to 80D?



I can understand that. I kind of think that's the whole plan with the 77D - move people upmarket.

In hindsight, it was a mistake when I bought my 760D. Should have went for 70D or waited for 80D. I'd imagine the people buying grips for a Rebel are probably in the same position and might be better off taking a step up.


----------



## meywd (Apr 26, 2017)

foo said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps original grip sales have declined in recent years, and Canon preferred to push those users to 80D?
> ...



The non Canon grips are a lot cheaper and so the difference in price goes to lenses, and I don't know about the 760D but my 600D had an great batter, with 2 in the grip it would last up to 1200 shots.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 27, 2017)

foo said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


Let me rephrase, Going into future highly doubt Canon will ever release a battery grip for the camera of EOSXXXD/77D class. They already dont offer grips for EOS 100D and EOS XXXXD(since 1100D)1 series of cameras. If Canon decides to emulate Nikon then we can forget vertical grip for replacement of 80D as well.


----------



## JoSto (May 3, 2017)

Somehow the 77d feels like a replacement of the 60D, and I dont see the market for that Camera.

For someone who buys his first dslr, the only advantage to the rebel-series camera ist the LCD on top of the grip. And I assume that a lot of people dont want to pay extra money for that feature, if they are looking for an entry level camera.

More advanced Photographers will pick the 80D.
And by the way, the naming-system of Canon is a real mess. It just doesnt make sense.


----------

